# Cadet 4 Duel Flush



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There was a lunch giver by AM/Std to unveil their new Duel Flush Champion 4 toilet, and got to say one thing I was impressed by it. It is only out in the elongated right now and at 12" rough but will produce the others by Jan 09. I might even want one on my house

Product Detail:

·Elongated wash down toilet
·High efficiency, low consumptionFull Flush 1.6gpf/6.0Lpf Partial Flush 0.8gpf/3.0Lpf, certified in EPA Watersense Program
·12" (305mm) rough-in
·Chrome-plated top mounted push button actuator
·Concealed trapway bowl
·Sanitary trapway bowl
·Fully glazed 2-5/8" trapway
·Internal Trapway area fully glazed
·100% factory flush tested
·2 color-matched bolt caps
·Includes color-matched solid plastic seat & cover
·2 year warranty Nominal Dimensions: Length x Width x Height 31-1/4" x 17" x 30-1/8" (794 x 432 x 765mm)


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hows the flush on this thing? last I heard some consumer report rated American Standard low on the scale of preferred toilets. Is this something they came up with to get back on top?


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Our supply house has this in the men's room. They just had their "Grand Opening" after a major renovation. The flush is good. YES, I went in.

Their ladies room features the Toto Washlet. $1500.00 and looked cheap. I did not try it out.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It's all new. I seen the demo, and there is a promotion there doing, if you gat a callback on one that you installed, they will give you $100.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's basically a St. Thomas Creations low end toilet from Europe re-labeled with the A/S name brand.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's basically a St. Thomas Creations low end toilet from Europe re-labeled with the A/S name brand.


Maybe so, but it did and nice job on the flush, clearly washed the sides of the bowl with no problems.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Curious - How do you know? We are in the process of putting together a 'Green' newsletter and wanted to feature the dual flush wc as an option to save water.

Also, I was under the impression the Champion 4 and Dual Flush were two different toilets that A/S offers.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok I might be wrong here, maybe it's the Cadet 4 that is the duel flush, not the champion


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Maybe so, but it did and nice job on the flush, clearly washed the sides of the bowl with no problems.


My post was in no way meant to critique the quality or usability of the fixture, I was merely pointing out that they are using the designs from Europe in this county, A/S owns St. Thomas Creations. Dual flush toilets have been the norm in Europe for over a decade.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I stand corrected it is the Cadet 4


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> My post was in no way meant to critique the quality or usability of the fixture, I was merely pointing out that they are using the designs from Europe in this county, A/S owns St. Thomas Creations. Dual flush toilets have been the norm in Europe for over a decade.


Never thought you was. I had no idea who you was talking about anyways, heck I thought it was a good thing who they were. :thumbsup:


----------

